

Who Is A Programmer? - rams
http://r0ml.net/blog/2005/05/03/who-is-a-programmer

======
bdfh42
Postscript is a surprisingly useful print file format although it's use does
require taking time to learn (what is effectively) a stack based programming
language.

If you are wondering just what the key advantages are - well you end up with a
compact, re-usable file structure that is searchable and (broadly) human
sensible. An excellent format for archiving documents once they have been
generated.

